# bacne



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive always suffered bad acne on my back, nowhere else on my body. its getting worse and worse though.

are there any creams i can apply to it (well get someone else to apply) to help get rid of it? as my back looks like a pepporoni pizza lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

go see ur doc he'll prob prescribe a vitamin A cream to rub on it and it should sort you out


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

dont know how to put it on a link but search thread on back spots i started a similar thread and quite a bit of advice in there


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care/93129-back-spots-drive-me-crazy.html


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cheers for the link jsb ill have a look.

ruaidhri are both these creams prescription only?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Accutane if its that bad sounds horrible mate.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Get to the docs, if its bad will be prescribed accutane, but you will have to really push to get a referal to a dermatologist as most docs will give you a number of different (weaker) drugs to see if they work first.

If you do manage to get a referral to a dermatologist it is still a long process to actually starting the course of accutane. If your lucky then from first docs appt to getting accutane prescription will take around 10 weeks.

If your acne is bad and has been bad for a while ie since puberty then every otc med is useless, they only work for very mild cases.

You could also just try and source some accutane but it is pretty expensive if you do it off your own back and is also a fairly harsh drug so best getting regular blood tests if poss.


----------



## Omen (Mar 26, 2009)

Deff get Zineryt for immediate effect! works a treat!

Also ask for Oxytetricycline which is an antibiotic that works in the long run.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

i have it badly on my shoulders and back, very painfull aswell. doc prescribed me 6 months Oxytetricycline which i just finished @ 4 a day, it did nothing for me. i have just been prescribed lymecycline @ 1 a day which ive been on nearly a month and starting to see a difference now  . different antibiotics affect people differently. also quinoderm and oxy10 (both 10% benzoyl peroxide) seem to work but they dry the skin quite harshly so get a good moisturiser if your going to use BP creams. also doc told me try not to let sweat dry on the skin, and if it does when out at work for example go in the toilet and splash water over skin to rinse. seems to be working. sorry about the essay lol, acne is a pain in the a rse


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Nizoral works wonders I used it years ago when I had bacne, was gone in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Weak &amp; Feeble (Oct 15, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Suffering from this (not too badly) myself and the best two bits of advice I can give you is to always shower as soon as possible after a workout (or any form of exercise) and to get a prescrition from your doc.
> 
> There are several prescription treatments available. First off I find topical treatments far more effective than pills and they are quicker to act. Duac cream worked quite well for me but it bleaches any clothing so you can only put it on before bed. For the past month and a bit I've been using Zineryt lotion and it's the best I've used, I am almost completely spot-free (just in time for my hol to mexico on saturday :thumb: ).
> 
> So I would recommend Zineryt but the problem is you may not be able to reach all affectes areas of your back and you have to apply it twice a day.


+1 :thumbup1:


Stop taking any testosterone supps

shower after workouts with salycilic based gel

apply salycilic based creams afterwards (not expensive, £3-5 a pot)

GET SOME SUN ON YOUR BACK - WORKS WONDERS :cool2:

and regular dips in the swimming pool are obviously good for kill BACKteria too.


Some people might recommend that you give up dairy products - dunno about that though....

W&F


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

How old are you, mate?

I still get acne at 25, and quite a few crackers on my back. At this age, I came to the conclusion that I must be coming in contact with something that isn't agreeing with me. I've been on acne meds before to no avail and use topical treatments also.

Some people dismiss it, but alot of acne cases are caused by minor food intolerances we are not aware off. The big 4 being gluten, eggs, dairy and caffine.

I've experimented with taking each out of my diet at a time over recent months, and the three that trigger my acne are eggs, dairy and caffeine.

Recently at any one time I usually have one or two on my face and at least one big one on my back and and a dozen small ones.

However, if I cut these out my diet, I barely getting a single spot on my whole body. As of this Monday I stopped caffeine, this time for good, altogether. On top of that ive stopped dairy and eggs. So far, so good. Personally any time I do this the difference is like night and day.

I know especially with a BBer diet its not ideal to cut these things out of you're diet, but food intolerances in general are definately something you should look at and play about with.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

well im going to the doctor tomorrow. as one of my spots is infected and i had to get my dad to lance it off and clean it out. so i will see what he thinks then  no way im giving up any form of food though lol. ill try some creams or something


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im 23 btw. never had acne on my face. i dont get it at all. only on my back, i assume its because i sweat alot.


----------



## olliep (Feb 17, 2009)

Saturated fat also cause acne, well high amounts in your diet causes it. I done GOMAD a while ago and was quite bad cause of the full fat milk. I have changed to skimmed milk and it is alot better than before.

Also supposedly anti dandruff shampoo is meant to be good for it. Im giving it ago just now.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> im 23 btw. never had acne on my face. i dont get it at all. only on my back, i assume its because i sweat alot.


if you can be bothered go sun bed does help alot.


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

I have it on my back too - Always had it. Annoying.

Ive just been prescribed Erythromycin topical solution, god knows if it will help.

Maybe its dairy stuff affecting my spots. Hopefully going abroad Monday so I am gonna try and catch some rays...

Ive tried all the usual creams, and was on antibiotic tablets a few months ago which I ran the course for a couple of months and it seemed to be controlled but didnt eradicate them...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive decided just to slice them off and clean with alcohol. so i will post up how that goes over the next couple weeks lol


----------

